# Smack Dehydrated Raw



## Goldilocks (Aug 4, 2009)

Has anyone used Smack Pet Food? Smack Pet Food - Raw, Dehydrated Food For Dogs, Natural Dog Food I feed raw and some kibble (separate meals) but used to use Honest Kitchen as well when it was available in Canada. This Smack pet food is like Honest Kitchen but apparently it's dehydrated at a lower temp and therefore retains more nutrients. The ingredients are all hormone free and organic. It's made in Winnipeg, Canada. I like the looks of it and am thinking of trying it to have a convenient alternative for times when we can't feed raw (like I forget to defrost!)


----------

